

Ask HN: From desktop to webapp - where to begin?  - rsobers

I've been coding desktop client/server apps for a few years (telnet as the protocol). I've built basic websites in the past. Now I'm in an environment where I work exclusively with rich web applications.<p>What's my best bet for getting up to speed? Should I learn about web servers and HTTP in depth, focus mainly on the platform I'm using (asp.net/iis), or some other approach?<p>Thanks!
======
kls
JavaScript, CSS, HTML and REST is what you should learn everything else is
transferable to any back end language and servers you choose.

Once you start building applications in this manner you can write you REST
services in the language of the day and implement it on the server of the day.

